# Seven Mutilated Bodies Found In Resort Area



## DiverSailor123 (Sep 17, 2016)

https://www.yahoo.com/news/seven-mutilated-bodies-found-mexican-tourist-port-official-181751137.html

Nice thing about Yucatan and Q.Roo is we don't see this kind of stuff ever. Crime is pretty low on the island , that's for sure.. 

_Guadalajara_ (Mexico) (AFP) - Seven headless, mutilated bodies have been found in a taxi abandoned near the seaside resort of _Manzanillo_ in western Mexico, apparent victims of the country's epidemic of drug violence, local officials said Sunday.

"They were mutilated, apparently decapitated, and one of the victims was a woman," the port city's police chief Carlos Heredia told AFP.

He said a message left on the vehicle, which was found early Saturday on the road from _Manzanillo to the town of Cihuatlan_, was signed by the increasingly powerful Jalisco New Generation drug cartel.
*** Drug Deals On Cozumel are found in the Men's room at Carlos and Charlies!!


----------

